# Resigning as Treasurer



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

Jim's lung cancer has returned for the 3rd time. He was placed on hospice care at the end of January as the doctor told us that there is nothing that can be done. I cannot focus or function well so I've taken a 30-day leave of absence from work and am resigning as treasurer. 

I'm unsure if I'll be at the swap meet but will be at the auction as I have a storage unit full of fish stuff.

Once I'm in control of my emotions, I'll be back as I enjoy the company and need a hobby.


----------



## mooncon (Oct 12, 2011)

Tanya im so sorry to hear this news yall are in our prayers


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I'd be willing to step up and help till position is filled. I'm no longer working at Glass Aquatics so no conflicts of interest.


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

digital_gods said:


> I'd be willing to step up and help till position is filled. I'm no longer working at Glass Aquatics so no conflicts of interest.


Robert would be an excellent replacement vs Tugg taking on 2 positions. Thank you, Robert.

I motion for a vote....all in favor? I am!


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

mooncon said:


> Tanya im so sorry to hear this news yall are in our prayers


thank you, Danny


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I second Robert as tres. oh and Tanya if you need help with water changes, cleaning tanks, and the storage stuff of fish stuff just let me know.


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

need a third for Robert to take over as treasurer or whatever position Alex and the other officers need to fill/re-arrange


----------



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

After talking with Mike Herod last night, he agreed to take over the treasurer position. We will leave the Vice President position vacant or eliminate it... Unless Robert wants to take over the vice president position. Bryan, we need to change the PayPal account to Mike's account and also please send him the list of members that paid on 2014 and 2015.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I can do VP position. I got the leadership experienced and available time resource now that I've gone self employed.


----------



## redthumb (Apr 17, 2014)

Sorry to hear about your husband Tanya wish you two all the best


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

redthumb said:


> Sorry to hear about your husband Tanya wish you two all the best


thank you


----------



## Pam916 (May 22, 2008)

Payers for you and your family.


----------

